# Does she have a clue? or an I a moron?



## jhef83 (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm sitting up in MY room. Wife's downstairs asleep. I used to sleep down there when just me and her were here but I don't bother anymore. She doesn't seem to care one way or the other. We haven't sleep together for 5 years. I kiss her and we exchange love ya's when I go to work in the morning. She rarely says hi when I get home unless I say it first. No kissing. She sometimes kisses me when she leaves. She does nothing around the house anymore other than some laundry. She seems to have developed an obsession for her son .my step son which bothers me. He's incarcerated and we've put ourselves in a big bind with lawyers and all that. I understand mothers love and all but she lets the bills go to send him money. House is constantly in forclosure. And when he calls she just gushes with mushy talk, honey, sweetie, I love you, etc. I get none of that anymore. No affection at all. I figured I got shut off because of her hysterectomy but why all this affection for him. I mean it's like her world revolves around him now. I may be jealous but it's weirding me out. Well tomorrows Fathers Day we'll see if I get noticed then. Guess I'm a glutton for punishment cause I'm still here. I used to think she wanted me gone but now I'm convinced things are exactly how she wants them.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

How old is your W and how old is your son?


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Perhaps she feels like you shut her off, or because of the finances, that she doesn't deserve love from you, and is compensating with her son. It's "safe" for her-she knows exactly where he is 24-7 and he is in a social spot that's "lower" than hers.


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

Why did you allow your selves to start sleeping separately?

How did you get to this, and how can you change it?

Have you suggested counseling for both of you?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

So was there a serious question, or just venting? Either response is ok...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

